# Replacement 211 Won't Receive A Satellite Signal



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I just hooked up a 211 to replace a 311. The 311 was in one room, but I want to use the 211 in another. I disconnected the coax at the DPP switch and hooked up a new coax to the same port and connected it to the 211. I turned on the 211 and had DISH authorize it, but when I tried to use it it would not lock on to any satellites. The satellite list on the "point dish" screen also doesn't show 129. The menu also has "local channels," along with some other items, grayed out. I subscribe to the local channels, and I have an ota antenna hooked up to the 211. I worked with tech support to try and correct the problem, but we were unsuccessful. The tech said I was the 2nd person he had talked to that day who had hooked up everything correctly, but could not get the receiver to work. Does anyone here have any ideas as to what might be wrong? An install tech is scheduled to come out Sunday, but I have mixed feelings about how successful that will be. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Put everything back as it was and then put the 211 in the place of the 311 and see if it works, if not possible 211 problems, if it works you have a cable probelm.

You might just try connecting the 311 (presumably un subbed) to the place where you have the 211 and see if it can see the NASA channel.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

From the Point Dish screen, you need to run a Check Switch, which allows the 211 to configure itself to the configuration of your multiswitch. Without doing that, you only get signals from the 119 satellite, which is enabled by default. You need 129, 119, and 110.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for responding. I checked the coax at the switch, and decided that the coax connection was loose. I took it loose, reconnected it, and everything works great so far.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for responding. As is usually the case the solution was a simple one. I had a loose connection at the switch. In the daylight it was easy to fix.


----------

